# General Business Category > Accounting Forum >  Pastel Xpress Startup 12 - RunTime Error 9 - Subscript out of range

## ultramel1987

Hi there

I have recently had to re install Pastel Xpress Startup V12.   The installation was successful, however when I open pastel, I get the error "Run Time Error 9, Subscript out of range" and Pastel will then not open at all :Confused: 

Please could someone kindly advise what I could do to fix the error?

I have tried doing a "repair" of the installation in control panel under 'installed programs', but I still get the same error. 



thank you so much


I have also followed these instructions: but its still giving the same error

---
 Delete defaults and controls.

3.1.    Close / Exit Pastel (and make sure all other users close / exit Pastel if the Pastel program is being run in a multi-user environment)
3.2.    Click on Start... Find / Search... For Files or Folders
3.3.    In the Named field type accdflt.00*, acccntrl.00*
3.4.    Click on Browse, locate and select the company (database) folder  i.e. C:\Pastelxx\Company name, and then click on OK            
3.5.    Then click on Find/ Search Now
3.6.    Upon finding the files, simply highlight all of them (press Ctrl+A), and delete them

----------

